# How to stay for 6 months at a time



## lakerman (Apr 13, 2012)

My situation: My wife and I live in the US. She is Thai and I am American. We both have US passports and she still has an old expired Thai passport. We would like to stay in Thailand for 6 months and then come back to the US possibly multiple years. We are looking for the most convenient way to do this in regard to passports/visas. 
It's my understanding that for me to stay longer than a Tourist visa would allow that probably the best way is a spousal visa. For my wife, however, it is less clear. I'm unclear whether it would be better to renew her Thai passport so that she can stay over there as long as desired or get some sort of visa on her US passport. If she renews her Thai passport and then travels over there, would she then have trouble coming back into the US? I don't know how people use multiple passports on a single trip of even if that is allowed. Can anyone simplify this for me? Note: We will both be going to Thailand next month but this time it will be on a Tourist visa, both using US passports. So, if we need to renew her Thai passport or other paperwork, we could do it while we are there. Thanks if you can help.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

It won't be impossible for your wife to renew her passport. My wife's sister hadn't voted for years and when she came back to sort out a property discussion the Amphur couldn't do any thing for her until she went through all the bureaucracy involved in getting a new ID card updated, so be ready for a bureaucratic run around.
I had two passports for years without a problem, even though when I got a Swiss passport I had to sign a document stating that I would do nothing to maintain my UK citizenship. Thailand is not obliged to tell the USA that your wife has applied for a passport or used one. I used my UK passport when I entered the UK to avoid queues and my Swiss one when I came back home.
I am guessing that if you can't get a Thai passport in the USA that you can both come over on either an 'O' Visa or a tourist visa. Both can be extended up to 6 months. The Thai embassy will advise you. Your wife has to establish an address, get her documents sorted out, and get her passport. 
Call the Thai embassy in the USA and tell them what you want to do, they will help.


----------



## lakerman (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Because of your comment about the property issue, we will be taking paperwork for my wife because she has a property issue to resolve as well. We did call the Thai consulate in the US and they said that if she got a Thai passport that she would need to use it both ways, that is to and from Thailand. I was concerned that if she did that, she would be challenged coming bact to the US as her new Thai passport would not show that she has a right to be here in the US. 
On the other hand, I didn't know that a Thai Tourist visa would allow a stay as long as 6 months. I am aware that the O visas might do that. I guess I need to review the Stickys on this site to better understand the Thai Visa possibilities. If anyone else has comments based upon similar experience, I'd be interested in hearing them. Thanks again.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

When you go to Thailand, it is Thai law that applies. Idem going back to the USA, American law. I must admit that I hadn't thought about the paranoid attitude of USA immigration. Once in Thailand with a USA passport, you can get her a Thai ID and this will be very useful to help you get an extension of your 'O' visa on the grounds of marriage. 
I was recently informed on this forum that you can do two tourist visas back to back, I guess you have to fly to Phnom Pen or somewhere to get a second one.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ I'm currently on a Double Tourist Visa. 
Gained in Vientiane end of November. Apply/pay once for a Double Tourist Visa - not twice.
Before 28th this month (end of 60 days since issue) go to local immigration office, no form required it is computerised, pay 1900 baht and they extend a further 30 days.
On or before expiry those 30 days, can use any border crossing (handy for us to cross into Cambodia) cross over, grab a bottle of duty free, and walk back in, that activates the second Tourist Visa (no fee payable, already paid in Vientiane). End of that 60 days, get another 30 day extension for 1900 baht.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah, interesting, didn't know that.


----------



## lakerman (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Just two additional questions. If we were to only stay 4 months, would the 1900 baht fee be avoidable? That is, if I didn't deal with the Immigration folks and just did a border run towards the end of the 1st two months, would I then be able to reenter Thailand without incurring the 1900 baht fee and be able to stay an additional two months? 
2nd question. Is there a link identifying where the immigration offices are? I would be staying near Nong Bualamphu and wonder what's involved with paying the 1900 baht fee. Thanks again.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - yes - there is no requirement for you to apply for the 30 day extension, so you could do it on a Double-entry Tourist Visa - 60 days/border/60 days

Can't help you with nearest Immigration Office - my Bangkok experience limited to to/from airports.


----------



## tjbr52 (Jan 2, 2013)

You've already gotten some good advice, I'll just share a bit more. My kids are Thai-American. They have dual citizenship. They use both passports when entering and leaving the country. But they find it easier just to use the American one.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Have read on another site that thai id's will now be issued by thai consulate in america, dont need to wait till you get to thailand


----------

